# 750-638 zählt nicht



## Hirschi (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Habe einen Zähler 638 an das Ende des PFC200 Knotens gehängt. Hat sich adressmäßig an den Anfang gesetzt. Statusbytes fangen mit IX0.x an, Lowbyte Counter IB2 usw.
Die Function LED leuchtet und der D1 blinkt im Takt meines Gebers. Ich sehe aber nicht, dass irgendwas hochgezählt wird. 
Wenn ich z.B. das Eingangsbyte IB2 vom Programm aus beschreibe, wird mir dieser Wert in der Steuerungskonfiguration angezeigt - und nicht wie von mir erwartet von der Klemme überschrieben.
Das bisherige Programm funktioniert einwandfrei.
Was muß ich noch machen, dass der Zähler zählt?
CoDeSys 2.3

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## holgermaik (24 Mai 2019)

> Was muß ich noch machen, dass der Zähler zählt?


Die 4 Bit aus dem Steuerwort entsprechend deiner Abwendung beschalten.


----------



## Hirschi (24 Mai 2019)

Danke. Hab sie nun explizit aus dem Programm mit False beschrieben, obwohl alle False ja den normalen Zählzustand beschreibt. Zählt trotzdem nicht.
Wenn ich jetzt IX0.5 True setze (siehe Bild), müsste doch die 44 vom QB10 zum IB2 geschrieben werden. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Plan_B (24 Mai 2019)

Im Statusbyte Bits zu setzen bringt wohl nix. Das macht die Klemme. Als Rückmeldung für den Befehl.
QX4.5 sollte den Ladewert in die Klemme schreiben.


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (24 Mai 2019)

Hallo Hirschi,
andy hat recht. Über die Ausgänge werden der Klemme bestimmte Funktionen mitgeteilt. So wie z.B. die Zählrichtung. Die dazugehörigen Eingänge zeigen dann an das die Klemme diese Funktionen ausführt.
Zu den Zählwerten bleibt noch zu sagen, dass die dafür definierten Variablen im Programm ausgeführt werden müssen. Sonst werden diese nicht aktualisiert. Da ist so ähnlich wie bei den Werten einer Analogklemme.
Ich hoffe das Ihnen das weitergeholfen hat. Bei Rückfragen einfach noch einmal im Forum melden.


----------



## Hirschi (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo nochmal,

ja, hab Blödsinn gemacht. Steht ja auch eindeutig dran _Set Counter...
_Aber falls das richtig ist, was ich jetzt gebaut habe, funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Impulse kommen an der Klemme an. Aber er zählt nicht und lässt sich auch nicht setzen.
Vielleicht kann ja nochmal jemand dem Anfänger weiterhelfen.



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (29 Mai 2019)

Hallo Hirschi,
ich habe hier einmal ein kurzes Beispielprojekt mit dieser Klemme. Sie können parallel mit einer Digitalen Eingabeklemme arbeiten oder aber die Visualisierung benutzten.
In der Visualisierung können Sie auch die Vorgabewert für den Zähler einstellen (dann wird der aktuelle Zählerwert mit setzen überschrieben).
Auch die restlichen Funktionen können Sie hier gut testen. Ich habe gesehen das Sie als Programmiersprachen CFC nutzen und habe Ihnen das Projekt ebenfalls so programmiert.
Wichtig wäre noch hervorzuheben das ich die Zählerwerte gleich als Word definiert habe. Dann brauchen Sie nicht mit High- und Lowbyte experimentieren.
Ich wünsche noch viel Spaß beim testen.


----------

